# Underground barn



## CESpeed (Dec 14, 2012)

We don't get them very often but every once in a while we get tornadoes here in Hot Springs, Ar.  I am considering building an underground barn to keep my animals safe.  Would a 10 x 10 space be big enough for a momma and her baby?


----------



## Alice Acres (Dec 14, 2012)

You didn't mention the species, but seeing you entered this under cattle, I'm going to assume this is a cow/calf you are putting in the space?
10x10 would be a bit tight. I would worry about the calf getting stomped if it was little...and if it was big, both would definitely not fit. And also, going to assume they only would be put in here under storm conditions, and for a very short duration... I would see the cow/calf really balking at going into this small dark space, likely under conditions where you are stressed as well...would not see this going well. 

Our barn we had when I was a kid was like a walkout - built into a hill. It had a couple windows up high in the back, and a regular door  and windowson the walkout side. Our cattle and sheep loved it. Bonus was that it was cool in the summer, and warm in the winter.  It would make a decent storm shelter too - now that I think about it!
Nice for the hayloft too - as it had the entrance on the uphill side, no ladders or hay elevators required.


----------



## lilhill (Dec 15, 2012)

We have had some close calls with tornados and would love an underground storm shelter for my goats.  Unfortunately, that won't happen.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 15, 2012)

Alice Acres said:
			
		

> You didn't mention the species, but seeing you entered this under cattle, I'm going to assume this is a cow/calf you are putting in the space?
> 10x10 would be a bit tight. I would worry about the calf getting stomped if it was little...and if it was big, both would definitely not fit. And also, going to assume they only would be put in here under storm conditions, and for a very short duration... I would see the cow/calf really balking at going into this small dark space, likely under conditions where you are stressed as well...would not see this going well.
> 
> Our barn we had when I was a kid was like a walkout - built into a hill. It had a couple windows up high in the back, and a regular door  and windowson the walkout side. Our cattle and sheep loved it. Bonus was that it was cool in the summer, and warm in the winter.  It would make a decent storm shelter too - now that I think about it!
> Nice for the hayloft too - as it had the entrance on the uphill side, no ladders or hay elevators required.


We call that style of barn a Bank Barn, because you dig into a hill and build the barn.  They are all over the area here in Maryland.  You are correct that the part that is in the ground, so to speak, is warmer in the winter and cooler in the summer, but I can tell you that my Aunt had one on their farm, and if the spring was really wet, she would have issues with Calves (bottle babies, taken from mom as soon as born) being raised in the lower part , because the dampness made prime growing conditions for bacteria and such.  Something to think about.


----------

